# 1971 Chevy C-10



## Desert_Fox01 (Oct 1, 2005)

I am trying to find out if the 1971 Chevy C10 pickup ever came from the factory with a Straing 6 cylinder and does anyone know where i could get a straight 6 with DOHC


----------



## Larry - Cleve (Oct 14, 2005)

*I think so*

That is going way back. I think they did. It was a 292 if my mind is working. The Ford motor was a 300. None of the motor back then had over head cams.

Larry - Cleveland


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Pontiac had an overhead cam straight 6. As far as I know, they were the only domestic that had an overhead cam engine. Not sure how long the engine was in the lineup.


----------

